# Gun related names for a QH colt



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

So I'm in the process of picking names for my new colt. My fiancé and I choose the name "Trigger" and now we just need a registered name. Suggestions?! Firearm related please 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Pull The Trigger
Locked And Loaded


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry didn't see you had already picked trigger.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

The Smoking Gun
Jump the Gun
Remington
Winchester
Colt 45
Shotgun
Bullet
In My Sights
High Caliber
Ramrod
Gunpowder
Recoil


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Bolt Action
Trigger 'R' Happy:wink:


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Trijicon (brand of scope)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Leopold (scope manufacturer) then you can get in the same debate we get in Oregon where the company is actually located. Half the state pronounces it Leo-pold and the other half Loo-pold.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

amandaandeggo said:


> So I'm in the process of picking names for my new colt. My fiancé and I choose the name "Trigger" and now we just need a registered name. Suggestions?! Firearm related please
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Black Powder

Revolver

Samuel C. (Samuel Colt was the company founder)


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Gun Smoke


----------



## txshorserider (Jan 17, 2013)

What bloodlines is here. Is there a common name from sire or dam you would like to keep?
I do like pull the trigger though.
Congrats on the colt.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Darrin said:


> Leopold (scope manufacturer) then you can get in the same debate we get in Oregon where the company is actually located. Half the state pronounces it Leo-pold and the other half Loo-pold.


Lol! I work in a Sporting Goods store and it is the same here. The Leupold rep that came in recently pronounced it Loo-pold. I am a Leo-pold person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

